# Deadly Kissing Booth Idea



## wensteve (Apr 9, 2012)

I saw a Lemonade stand for sale at a yard sale this summer for $20 and am kicking myself in the butt for not buying it. As soon as I got home and mentioned it to my husband (who I thought would have killed me for buying it) he turns around and says that it would have probably made a cool Kissing Booth. UGHHHH why didn't I think of that? Anyway, today I was bored so I decided to make my own little kissing booth. I wanted it small enough to fit in storage so it's kind of kids size and will go in my garage for Halloween night. Its nothing fancy but it's 

Whoops....wrong forum..please move


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

I can see that working...

I am a most attractive monster. By the end of the haunting season, I
would be rich !

...wait a minute...you did mean THEY pay ME, right?

Not, I gotta pay the woman a dollar for kissing me? I am a most poor
attractive man....will the modern woman take an I.O.U ?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks great! She needs some lipstick, though.


----------

